# Whoa! Fuck! Need help!



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Aiight..so it all started several months ago.
First I had some hardcore bad-ass long-lasting heartburn, then that went over, and it felt like I had a lump in my throat..that lasted for some months.
Now that the ball is gone, it seems as though my throat is making a LOT of mucus, booze helps..for some time, strong mints helps a little. But today it got worse than ever.
I was sitting there, eating some food and drinking some coke, and I felt more and more mucus ball up, after some time I actually started gagging and kinda threw up a bunch of mucus..wtf is this?
Oh, and a symptom I forgot to mention was damn pain in the ear.
It gets worse during physical activity, stress etc. But any idea what this can be?
And yeah, I'm allergic to certain things, but it has never gone this bad before...


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

probably from excess cigarette smoking


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

d61591 said:


> probably from excess cigarette smoking


thaaaat could be true...but I smoke less nowadays than I did..


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

have you ever heard of a doctor ?









could be a tonsil thingy


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> have you ever heard of a doctor ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d0cs can be 3vil


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i have the same. its because your stomach produces too much acid, or either that the acid comes up into your esophagus. it is called reflux disease. 
it can have many reasons, the most common are: eating wrong things, too much sweets, too hot and spicy or too sour things, such as coffee. 
this is why you have heartburn, because the acid comes up and attacks the mucosa of the esophagus and the skin there is getting inflamed. 
the lump in your throat has the same reason, its because of the acid also the throat skin can be damaged. do you belch/eruct often? through this, acid comes up. and the acid is also the reason for mucus: your body tries to balance the changed PH-level in your esophagus through producing mucus, because mucus isnt sour, its basic/alkaline. i have the same problem, my nose is always full of mucus and it runs down the throat. 
you wrote that it happend when you drank coke, thats really a classical situation because coke is very sweet and it has carbonic acid, which produces stomach acid which comes up. you should by the way quit booze and mints, this is also something which irritates your stomach and produces more acid. 
also stress can influence stomach problems, and physical activity also because it can happen that if you ate something right before you for example go running, then your stomach is actually working on food and when you move then the muscle, which keeps your stomach closed, goes open and the acid comes up. 
this might all sound a little strange but i have a solution, go and buy some proton-pump inhibitor. you take those for one week in the mornings to hours before you eat something and it will get better. if you dont want to take medicine, cut out all the food i mentioned. drink TONS of water and milk, this helps. 
note: i am not a doctor and i think you should go to one, but it really sounds like the problems i have too. so you might give it a try.


----------

